# Swarm bait on a rag/sock to catch bees



## Gilli_in_TN (Feb 23, 2016)

I have read on a BS post about someone hanging an old sock in a tree and baiting it with lgo or SC to entice swarms to congregate while searching for a suitable colony space. Does anyone have experience with this? I was thinking of trying it while at work. I would be able to watch it closely all day, so if a swarm was to use it as an intermediate spot, I could step outside and shake them into a box and hive them the following day. This approach sounds a little far fetched to me, but if it has worked for someone else, why not give it a shot? Any help or thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm glad you asked this as I was thinking about an old post on this subject, but I couldn't find it.

I am interested in putting up something like this (whatever it is called) in my apiary to see if I could catch a swarm at its first assembly point. The only swarm I have ever had flew up from its box 30 feet into a spruce tree and I almost killed myself retrieving it.

It would be grand if I could provide an attractive landing spot that was more convenient (for me, at least.)

Hoping someone will chime in with more details or a link to the earlier discussion. I think it's an old-fashioned bee-technique. It had some sort of old-fashioned name, too. Maybe swarm-bob?

Enj.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Their was a post a while back about the "Russian Scion" - do a search for that and you should be able to find a lot of info on the subject.


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

The following is a quote from an English book, first published in the 1930's:



> *Bee Bobs*
> 
> To persuade the swarm to settle in a place convenient to the beekeeper a bee bob is sometimes used. A ball of worsted made to resemble a small cluster, or a small fragrant piece of old comb, is secured in a situation near the hive suited to the convenience both of the bees and the beekeeper. It may be noted that there is a tendency for a swarm to settle where a previous swarm has settled...
> 
> ...


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?303234-The-Russian-Scion


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

That was the preferred way to lure swarms when I was a young boy!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

For years I kept a grass sack, (the kind 100 pounds of coffee came in) hanging from a limb about 15 feet off the ground 25 yards in front of a row of hives. Over the years, it caught some swarms, but quite often the bees did not go to the sack, but rather to a swarm hive, or convenient limb or fence post.

I impregnated the sack with slum gum when rendering wax. I did not use LGO but I don't think it would have hurt anything to use it. After several years the sack rotted away and I never put up a new one.

It certainly would not hurt anything, so yes, I would put up a sock, grass sack etc. You have nothing to lose. 

cchoganjr


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think something like this was used/demonstrated in the skep beekeeping videos.
swarm catching at work .... During outdoor operations ( unloading a truck) last month, a co worker mentioned a honey bee was spotted. I had heard of folks locating a swarm/bait hive in the back of their truck," just in case", and heard that occasionally, the bee keeper would drive, only to have the swarm immediately move into his swarm box on their own.
I hauled a swarm box all last summer, but no bees moved in 
I had forgotten about the scion, maybe I will add that to my truck this year 
unfortunately, I do not get to "watch my truck", so all of this would have to work on auto-pilot for me. CE


----------

